
Toxo, the cysts in our brains from cats, can improve self-control (2013) - DLay
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/12/do-cats-control-my-mind/282045/
======
amitparikh
There's a fascinating RadioLab episode which focuses on various parasites,
including Toxo (Season 6, Episode 3:
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/91689-parasites/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/91689-parasites/)).

One of the key mechanisms of Toxo's behavior is that it can penetrate the
brain of rodents and make them sexually attracted to feline urine -- the point
is to facilitate the reproduction of the parasite which can occur only on
feline intestines.

~~~
tjradcliffe
Some additional examples: [http://www.businessinsider.com/scariest-parasites-
in-the-wor...](http://www.businessinsider.com/scariest-parasites-in-the-
world-2012-6?op=1)

The Sacculina genus of parasitic barnacles--which has dozens of species--is
spectacularly creepy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacculina](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacculina)

They infect both female and male crabs and completely subvert their
biochemistry, to the extent of feminizing the males. They then lay their own
eggs in the crab's carapace, the way the crab normally would, and the crab--
male or female--behaves as if it was carrying its own eggs.

------
chippy
Two theories I've thought about.

I have a theory that those infected with cats promote their cats on the
internet via photos, videos and social networks. More so than dogs, or other
pets, for example. In terms of stories, anecdotes or praise about the animals,
a cat would have less said about them, but more and more images and publicity
about them. Why? Possibly because the parasite requires animals to have more
contact with the cat?

The second to last paragraph in this article is fascinating to me also. Those
with flu are more socially outgoing, and I have read that they are more
flirtatious, wearing less etc. It leads to a theory that these viruses could
actually be sexually transmitted and actually encourage more sexual activity.
Slightly related perhaps: the stereotypes of "cat ladies" being single is not
because they are single, but because they have cats!

I'm slowly collecting these theories - and the wilder the notions the better
when it comes to brain controlling parasites. Of course in terms of behaviour,
the range of human behaviour is so wide it almost encompasses the slight
influences of parasites. Makes you think what else is in us that could be
contributing to our behaviour.

~~~
benbeltran
Here's a good take on why we share cats on the internet, including brain-
control, by pbs' idea channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ_6aRjYR0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ_6aRjYR0w)

------
lifeisstillgood
>> Up to a third of the world's human population is estimated to carry a
Toxoplasma infection
[[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis)]

That's almost inconceivable. The other studies around this bounce from 10-25%
too. I assumed toxoplasmosis was rare - but that kinda scares me.

How do I get a test for me and the family?

~~~
colechristensen
It shouldn't really. Your immune system evolved in an environment where it
expected to be under constant barrage from foreign organisms, in the absence
of those many modern people suffer from diseases of the immune system where it
misbehaves because it doesn't have enough to do.

"Most infected cats will shed oocysts only once in their lifetimes, for a
period of about one to two weeks."

Your question is best addressed to your physician. If you spend too much time
reading about diseases, you'll spend all of your time needlessly worrying
about them.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Yeah, I look forward to perfect medical-introspection technology, but I don't
think we're ready for what we'll find. I suspect we'll find that we're
positively riddled with parasites, subclinical tumours, and all kinds of
squick.

------
kolev
A new business idea (inspired by colechristensen's comment: "Most infected
cats will shed oocysts only once in their lifetimes, for a period of about one
to two weeks.") - How about selling infected cats who's already shed their
oocysts, i.e. "safe cats"? Don't downvote, I'm joking.

~~~
JabavuAdams
What about bio-engineering cats that fluoresce when they're infected?

~~~
kolev
GMOphobes will close you down before opening!

------
farmdve
Is the article sensational when it says that about cysts in the brain? Cause
I've had a cat for over 4.5 years now.!?

The wikepedia article says that Toxo is linked to ADHD and OCD, both of which
I have, OCD since last year.

~~~
imanaccount247
Cat's get far more blame than is really warranted. In order to get it from a
cat, you need to first have the cat get infected by eating an infected mouse,
then during a roughly two week period where it is shedding the parasite in its
feces, you need to eat the cat's feces. If either your cat does not have
access to mice to eat, or you don't eat your cat's feces, then you are fine.

~~~
frozenport
You let the cat outside, and changed its litter-box.

~~~
imanaccount247
No I don't let it outside, that's the point. And I don't eat anything I find
in the litter box while changing it.

~~~
ibebrett
do you really think that the people who get the parasite are knowingly eating
pieces of cat feces?

~~~
imanaccount247
No, I think they are eating undercooked meat. Remember, a cat can only spread
it for about two weeks. The people who do get it from cats are most likely not
washing their hands after cleaning the litter box. That is eating feces, just
indirectly. I do not do that, I wash my hands.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Or petting a cat. Or allowing a cat into their bed. Or sleeping on a couch
that an infections cat has climbed onto. Or the cat walks across the dinner
table or kitchen counter.

You seem to have a really wrong mental model of how fecal-oral transmission
happens.

If I have Norwalk (Norovirus) someone else doesn't need to literally lick my
butt or eat my feces to get it. If I wandered around their apartment naked
(interesting image) and sat on or walked across random pieces of furniture,
they'd be very likely to get it.

~~~
imanaccount247
You are seriously overestimating the likelihood of transfer via those methods.
The odds are actually very small. Simply having a cat walking around gives you
very poor odds of transmission. It is not a cold.

------
tragomaskhalos
I believe there is a parasite that infects snails that similarly alters their
brain chemistry to drive them to reckless behaviour (if that doesn't sound too
comic wrt snails) such that they are more likely to be spotted and eaten by
birds, thereby enabling the parasite's dispersal. In fact a hell of a lot of
biology and evolution can be seen to be driven by parasitism. The book
"Parasite Rex" is a good if unsettling source.

------
kolev
I love(d) cats, but after reading this [1] back in 2012 again, in The
Atlantic, I stay away.

[1] [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-
your...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-
making-you-crazy/308873/?single_page=true)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
You are perhaps missing the point, then. You are _vastly_ more likely to get
toxo from undercooked meat or unwashed vegetables than from cats, especially
if you don't clean litterboxes yourself. Recoiling in horror from cats and cat
owners is not productive behavior.

~~~
kolev
Why do you assume I eat undercooked meat or unwashed vegetables? I was talking
about myself and my family, not what everybody else should be doing. I'm
Bulgarian and the meat we eat is either well-done (roasted or fried) or boiled
(healthiest, no doubt) - we don't ever eat rare meat. That's why we don't like
beef - it's hard to chew unless it's rare. Regarding the veggies, our culture
is to eat veggies in soups or fried (not ideal, I know), and we eat limited
veggies raw, but most of them area easy to clean (like tomatoes, sweet
peppers, and cukes), but, in general, washing well or cutting outer layers
(which usually contain the most nutrients, I know) is done as people are very
cautious. I'm always surprised how farmers markets here in the States give
samples from unwashed produce - I'm literary getting grossed out! Some of the
germs on them are beneficial, I know, but the risks outweigh the benefits.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
You've missed the point entirely. You're looking at toxo infection rates and
saying "My God, cats are riddled with disease, shun them!" But most of those
infections are not caused by human contact with cats. There's no need to "stay
away" from felines as long as you wash your hands after petting them or
cleaning the litterbox.

~~~
kolev
No, I'm not missing the point - I have kids and although they have good
hygiene, they don't always wash their hands. In the States though, people are
crazy - I've see tons of videos of cat licking people's mouth (right after
they wiped their ass clean), sleeping in their beds, and same applies to dogs.
Caution is good. In fact, if you read The Longevity Project book, the
conclusions are clear - overoptimistic and non-cautious people live less.
Also, the myth that living with pets increases lifespan is also busted.

------
rayiner
I've always been suspicious of cats.

------
MrBuddyCasino
"it seems to make men more introverted, suspicious, unattractive to women, and
oblivious to the way others see them"

So basically, cats created 4chan and its userbase. Well played!

But seriously, none of these articles ever seem to mention that a cure is
being worked on. Also, is there an easy way to test for this parasite?

~~~
iLoch
> introverted, suspicious, unattractive to women

I suspect I may be infected.

~~~
syswarren
I think we all are and that's the reason why we're here...

